# Easy way of backing up my Tivo



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm the absolute worst at preventative maintenance but as my wonderful networked Tivo with a 120GB disk and Mode 0, Endpad, etc etc is functioning perfectly I thought it might be a good idea to back it up now rather than try and get an image if/when the disc finally dies.
OK I confess I get lost when I read the back up instructions in Hinsdale etc and as everything is working fine couldn't I just use Smart FTP to download all the files on my Tivos hard hard save them somewhere and then copy them back to the new disc when/if I need it?
I'm sure I'm missing the point in some meaningful way, and equally sure you'll put me right!

Simon


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

swarrans said:


> I'm the absolute worst at preventative maintenance but as my wonderful networked Tivo with a 120GB disk and Mode 0, Endpad, etc etc is functioning perfectly I thought it might be a good idea to back it up now rather than try and get an image if/when the disc finally dies.
> OK I confess I get lost when I read the back up instructions in Hinsdale etc and as everything is working fine couldn't I just use Smart FTP to download all the files on my Tivos hard hard save them somewhere and then copy them back to the new disc when/if I need it?
> I'm sure I'm missing the point in some meaningful way, and equally sure you'll put me right!
> 
> Simon


Nope ... pull the tivo drive, download the MFSTools CD, boot a PC from the CD (no windows drives connected just the Tivo HD) and do a compressed backup of the drive. Best if you have a 1gb USB stick handy to write the backup image onto otherwise you need another HD connected

This will retain all settings/tivoweb/etc/etc but not the recordings on the Tivo, and should result in a backup image small enough to pop onto a CDR for restoration efforts if/when needed in the future.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

take a look at this thread
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=284803&highlight=tar+varhack

the final post has a link to an even longer and better thread about backing up those important hacks etc.

HTH
Mike


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I have the following file hackbackup.tcl in the var directory.


```
/var/hack/bin/tar -cvh hack | gzip > hack.tar.gz

# Restore with
# gzip -d hack.tar.gz
# cpio -H tar -i < hack.tar
```
Run from telnet with ./hackbackup.tcl and then FTP the resulting hack.tar.gz file onto PC for safekeeping.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Just discovered a couple of things..

1. My hack directory had disappeared, first time ever after electricians have been fiddling in the kitchen.
2. Last backup using this above script was March 07.
3. The "hackback.tcl" script had gone as well, so couldn't read it to workout how to restore the hack.tar.gz file !!!!​Oh well all OK now after finding this old thread.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Might be worth keeping a separate copy of the hackback.tcl with hack.tar.gz, methinks! :up:


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

tbh I do both, I've copied all of my VAR directory in Binary mode using FTP, then zipped, and I've also created a TAR zip file & copied that.

I've also done the reverse as a restore

The reason I do both, is that when I run TAR on one of my TiVo's it fills the screen with line after line of giberish, & bombs out, tar plain refuses to run. tho on my other it runs like a dream, & theres no difference in the way i do either


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

ColinYounger said:


> Might be worth keeping a separate copy of the hackback.tcl with hack.tar.gz, methinks! :up:


horses, gates and bolts springs to mind....


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> 1. My hack directory had disappeared, first time ever after electricians have been fiddling in the kitchen.


As I understand it this happens when the power gets cut, restored and then cut again in short order - that causes Tivo to panic and wipe /var.
Since I moved into the country and short power cuts are more frequent I've put my PCs and AV stuff onto UPS.
I can heartily recommend this one - cheap and effective
http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/level5/module.jsp?moduleId=cpc/272985.xml
Use Order Code: CS1324941 to get it for £27.50+VAT (and shipping if the ex VAT order value is under £40)
You'll also need to put a kettle lead socket onto a powerstrip/Tivo powerlead to get regular 3PIN UK mains plugs.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't forget your /etc/rc.d subdirectory as well for IP addys and if you are using 'startup editor' in Tivoweb


Neil


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

lcsneil said:


> Don't forget your /etc/rc.d subdirectory as well for IP addys and if you are using 'startup editor' in Tivoweb


Looks like the rc.sysinit.author survives the /var wipe as it contains the if statement looking for rc.sysinit.author edit on /var/hack.

Also looks like the mode 0 hacks are not wiped either, the mode 0 fpga file is dated 2005 (when I installed network card) and there are references in the tvlog file to maxBitRate=9000000.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Looks like the rc.sysinit.author survives the /var wipe as it contains the if statement looking for rc.sysinit.author edit on /var/hack.


Yes I believe it does survive the /var wipe - was thinking more of a complete backup should you have to re-image.

Neil


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Any stuff not stored on /var won't be affected by /var being wiped. Sounds obvious really when you put it like that


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Any stuff not stored on /var won't be affected by /var being wiped. Sounds obvious really when you put it like that


Sounds like an entry for the "Not sh*t Sherlock" column of The Metro.

(I'll get me coat)

N.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Did you see my smiley?


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Did you see my smiley?


Yes - or course!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

lcsneil said:


> Sounds like an entry for the "Not sh*t Sherlock" column of The Metro.


 All about Jack Schitt.
http://jack.zunino.net/knowjack.htm


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> I have the following file hackbackup.tcl in the var directory.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm in the middle of (half killing myself with) a tortuous upgrade.

Just a quick note for anyone trying to *restore a previous backup*.
As far as I can tell *you need to ftp the hack.tar.gz file in the root*, which means you need to set the drive to read/write first. I managed through my own ineptitude to create /var/hack/var/hack and then partially reinstalling some programs made a real mess. Ended up forcing a GSOD to tidy up some of my mess before I started again


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think you need to have the file in the root, but you probably do have to start the unpacking from the root.


----------

